# Snowplow wheel bearings?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to convert an A/C classic gondola into a wedge snowplow.


Questions:

What is the best source of ballbearings for the wheels?
Do I need to have metal wheels?  One article I read kept the plastic wheels.

Bill


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Not exactly what you asked, but FWIW, there are a number of new Aristo wedge snowplows for sale on eBay right now.


Please post pictures of your conversion if you do build your own.


Dawg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If my plow had not come with BB wheels I probably would not have worried about it as little as they are used.


I put my AC plow onto a modern 40' gon some years abck because it looked better for me.


I have a photo of it in my 1stclass file but not sure how to get it over here.


less see












this is back in 2003


It won't let me copy/paste


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My Aristo-Craft snow plow alway come metal wheel with Ball-bearing for add extra weight to keep snow plow down on track! without weight will derail! but all the Aristo snow plow come with metal wheel ball-bearing. 
Bryan


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Dawg and Brian, Thank you for your input.  However, I already have the classic gondola, which I think, is the basis of the A/C snowplow.  I can convert it for a lot less than I can buy a dedicated snowplow, even off of EvilBay.


Marty, I saw the reference to using metal bearings in the snowplow discussion that you started on the A/C site, but your comment also makes sense.  It is also the least expensive 


Bill


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

_Bill,_
_If you wish to put BB wheels on your homebuilt plow, you could use SanVal BB wheels, or drill out the trucks and install Aristo BB journals in the truck frames.  Of course, there is always to possibility of buying [more expensive] Aristo, LGB, or other BB axles. Marty's idea about the washer under the truck would be a good idea no matter which alternative you use._
_JimC._


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is one advantage to plastic wheels in this situation, metal wheels conduct heat more readily, and can freeze to the rails more easily. Of course you would want to weight the heck out of the plow, but if you look at some of the videos, people will put a brick in the car, much more weight than the difference between metal and plastic wheels. 

Regards, Greg


----------

